# 1994 540 buying advice



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Advice on things to look out for when buying a 1994 540 with 90k miles? Would it hold up as a daily driver?

Did they have the engine issue like the 95? Even if it took some money to upkeep I really am in love with the look of these older 5 series. 

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## zmuff (Nov 6, 2004)

Here's a link to a new website still being put together but already has some good info available. It should help you decide which model you want. Any e34 is a good daily driver, it's more of what you want out of your daily driver. Good luck!

bmw4life.com


----------



## Wengenstein (Feb 20, 2004)

That's a cool site, how long has it been around?

As for the 540i, I have a '95 540i 6sp and it's my daily driver. I've got about 140K on an original nikasil block and it runs great and idles smooth. As with any other used car, if it was well taken care of it'll go forever. :thumbup:

And if you haven't already, check out what are (IMO) probably the two formost resources on the e34 bimmer.info and bmwe34.net.

Dennis



zmuff said:


> Here's a link to a new website still being put together but already has some good info available. It should help you decide which model you want. Any e34 is a good daily driver, it's more of what you want out of your daily driver. Good luck!
> 
> bmw4life.com


----------

